# Scientific Archery Bow Lab



## sportsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I did a search for this Bow Lab and there isnt much out there.

Anyone know anything about it or how mucho they want for one?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mv-929pv1jM

Thanks!


----------



## Aim4gold (Dec 19, 2006)

A bow tuned on a mechanical machine is held much different than a bow held in ones hand -
natural hand torque
high/low palm pressure
both impact your arrow rest position


----------



## Big Shot (Jul 2, 2008)

I've seen that video before. Don't know anything really about it, but.... I can only imagine that it would cost WELL into the thousands. I mean look at the new apple bow press thread. They are saying that it is going to run anywhere form about $600-$1000 as it stands now. Then you have this little known company making this little know product that is huge with a lot of engineering built into it. I can see the dollar signs racking up


----------



## Dave V (Aug 13, 2008)

Aim4gold said:


> *A bow tuned on a mechanical machine is held much different than a bow held in ones hand *-
> natural hand torque
> high/low palm pressure
> both impact your arrow rest position


Very true. But wouldn't it be nice to eliminate the tuning person's personal technique out of the equation? For us "techie" types, we could tune the bows to mechanical perfection. After that, any differences are attributed to shooter's style, not any errors in the bow setup.


----------



## sportsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I dont see anything real high tech on the thing, no strain gauges, accelerometers, optical senors, liner gauges, or anything electronic except a couple of lasers.

Nothing that cant be done with a draw board and a couple of cheap lasers. Am I missing something?


----------

